# Looking for Home for Ringneck Doves



## Brighid (Dec 15, 2008)

I was given "Charlie" four years ago (supposedly male!), and she's a very loving, hand-tamed female Ringneck dove, whom I have adored. About two years ago, friends "found" another Ringneck, wild, and brought her to me. I thought she would be a "he" and named "him" Max, until Max laid eggs too! I was never able to hand-tame Max, though she's gotten quite better at not freaking out when I change the cage. Due to the fact that these two females have bonded, whenever I let them both out, Max would have a fit and be impossible to catch without traumatizing her - so I tried letting just Charlie out on her own, but she mournes when Max is in and she's out. Eventually I gave up on trying to let them out, period, so they've been in this large cockatiel cage I have for the past two years. I think this is unfair to them. They really need exercise, and more room/space, that I can't give them. I'm hoping to find a good home for them with caring "parents" who either have, or have the ability to have, an aviary. Recently, due to boredom, Max has been picking at Charlie, and I hate to see this. If someone is interested in a pair of lovely female Ringnecks, and is able to make the trip here to pick them up, I'd gladly give them to the right new owners.

I live in Kelseyville, Ca., in Lake County.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I also have a "pair" of same sex doves who have bonded..they live together in a large parrot cage on my patio and seem very happy together. I also have a fight pen for another 12 doves...but I cannot retrieve these from you in Lake County given the distance, however, I am not sure they are as miserable as you might think. Some foks who keep doves will swear that they like toys, mirrors, and hanging rope swings. Maybe something like that would relieve the boredom issue. I think doves are much more amenable to cage life than pigeons. We also kept a pair in a small-ish cage in a bathroom and then let them fly in the bathroom for several hours a day. Just some thoughts on other ways it might be possible for you to keep them.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We have a house RN who lives in our home office, she does get free flight time when I am working in their to supervise her... she is VERY nosy and has to check everything out. When she is confined to her cage she does enjoy her toys, her nest and a hanging rope perch and I might add she loves listening to the radio.

You might want to add a nest and put strips of cloth, a handful of grass clippings( from an untreated lawn), hay or straw on the bottom of the cage to give them something to pick at and add to their nest, as well as a few toys.
Charlie & Max sound like they are bored.


----------



## Brighid (Dec 15, 2008)

Charlie and Max have toys, and a nest, though I hadn't thought of putting anything on the floor of the cage for them (mainly due to droppings). They are very bored. And need exercise.... which I can't give them. I was surprised that RNs liked toys so much! It was just an experiment! But they just need more room than I have, and at my new place my roomie has cats, and I have a Jack Russell, and it just isn't fair to them. But thank you for responding and your ideas!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Brighid said:


> Charlie and Max have toys, and a nest, though I hadn't thought of putting anything on the floor of the cage for them (mainly due to droppings). They are very bored. And need exercise.... which I can't give them. I was surprised that RNs liked toys so much! It was just an experiment! But they just need more room than I have, and at my new place my roomie has cats, and I have a Jack Russell, and it just isn't fair to them. But thank you for responding and your ideas!



They usually pick the materials off the floor so fast for their nest so theres no time to poop on them

I'm sure a dove lover will come along and want to give them a great home.
Just a thought but you might want to post on the doveline.com site too.


----------



## Brighid (Dec 15, 2008)

I checked that site you suggested, but they want money that I don't have.  I have no qualms about keeping my babies until the right party shows up. I dearly love them. I'll try getting some straw for the bottom and see what happens! Thank you again!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Brighid said:


> I checked that site you suggested, but they want money that I don't have. I have no qualms about keeping my babies until the right party shows up. I dearly love them. I'll try getting some straw for the bottom and see what happens! Thank you again!


 I'm so sorry Brighid  wrong site, its www.dovepage.com I think all you have to do it register on the site. It won't cost you anything.


----------

